# Range Results for 04-09-06



## Guest (Apr 11, 2006)

Took the Cougar out for a day at the range this past sunday...

I also attempted...very poorly I might add...to make a smiley face on the head section of the silhouette target.


----------



## Guest (May 7, 2006)

Greetings...

What do you know of anatomy?

You would have missed severing the Aorta, but a number of very good lung shots....

Ether way blood pressure would have dropped along with any assailent...

Well done!!!





Attempt to aim up and to the right of center of mass, or adjust your sights so - 

That way you have more of a chance to sever the Aorta - a much faster 'Stopping and dropping power'
An intimate knowledge of your quarry leads to a much more likely result of you surviving an ultimate encounter....

As I have witnessed to a jury of my peers - 
Make no mistake - invade my home in the dead of night and you ARE prey - by definition....

MY ground? MY home? If you come in friendship - well, then you can enjoy my HOSPITALITY!! But if you come in without my knowledge, or my permission, You belong to me. That is the ESSENSE of life, liberty and property....


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

That's still not too bad. I bought a Cougar when they first came out in the 1990s - and, I wasn't that impressed with it. I guess it just didn't work for me.

The gun itself was beautiful, though. Made in Italy. And, the slide was blue steel. I saw one at Academy Sports recently, and the slide looked like it had a bruniton finish. The one I had with the blue steel was very nice looking.


----------

